# PLEASE HELP ME UNBRICK LG V900



## dabulina (Oct 14, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hi Masters![/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1. I was screwed up my LG V900 tablet with rooting. I found that modem don't working anymore.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. I start to experiment with roms. Wanted to flash cm10 on my tab. There i turn my tab in brick.

Now i get mesages:

1. DO NOT POWER DOWN[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]downloading now . . .[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. Next i see red message that "Modem Update Fail , Modem could't boot"
3. Then LG logo flashes first tine[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4. After 5-6 sec LG logo flashes again [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5. Then all screen dims down for 2 sec and boots bac to previous error message and LG logo, from there tab is not responding at all. Reset button at back of the tab is only exit[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Same error i get when i try to boot with fastboot, booting cm recovery
Once i made backup with cm recovery, but later i was doing full factory reset (i was thinking that wil fix my modem problem) so i dont know if the backup is there and ho to access it![/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]There is video how tab is reacting:[/background]






[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PLEASE HELP ME![/background]


----------



## gx86 (Jul 29, 2012)

Have you tried this: http://code.google.com/p/lg-v909/wiki/Restore_to_Stock_v900


----------



## dabulina (Oct 14, 2012)

There missing r


gx86 said:


> Have you tried this: http://code.google.c...e_to_Stock_v900


There missing recovery files








I have stock rom, but inside zip file i fond bin file and with fastboot can't manage instalation. I try so much possibilities to fix end reinstall over internet that i thing only solution for tab is total fresh install of all.

Is there people who can help me?

I get rom from this nice collection:
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f177/lg-new-flash-files-download-here-1035408/


----------



## cashkey (Oct 24, 2012)

i have the same problem as you, in your video... cant get the v900 restore file.. really wish someone could be kind enough to host the stock recovery file for the v900. it cant go into fastboot or recovery...


----------



## dabulina (Oct 14, 2012)

cashkey said:


> i have the same problem as you, in your video... cant get the v900 restore file.. really wish someone could be kind enough to host the stock recovery file for the v900. it cant go into fastboot or recovery...


The same problem for me . . .


----------



## lg v900 david (Dec 11, 2012)

can you solve this?


----------

